# Tried ONR, Now Between Duragloss and Wolfs Mean Green



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So ive just finished my 8oz bottole of ONR and although starting out was tricky, i managed to get the hang of it and it is a great rinseless wash. Id stick with ONR but just want to try other brands now and Wolfs mean green and Duragloss 931 have really caught my eye. I also would want to get a bigger bottle this time and the other two are cheaper than ONR. Which one would you guys recommend? Also would either of the two effect my LSP which is SNH at the moment? Thanks.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

For sheer versatility, I'd stick with the original ONR. The ONR + wax and the
#931 are good, but need an extra buffing wipe. Considering that avoiding that
extra wipe makes ONR W+S a very safe cleaner, I have serious misgivings over
the ONR +Wax being as safe. There are more times when the wax addition just 
get in the way, like when claying, priming pads, doing the windows etc.

I, for one, won't be writing-off the original in favour of some new pretenders...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> For sheer versatility, I'd stick with the original ONR. The ONR + wax and the
> #931 are good, but need an extra buffing wipe. Considering that avoiding that
> extra wipe makes ONR W+S a very safe cleaner, I have serious misgivings over
> the ONR +Wax being as safe. There are more times when the wax addition just
> ...


Couldn't agree more. The 'standard' ONR is still the best I've used. I won't be changing as it took me long enough to trust it.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I've used ONR and now Mean Green and Mean Green clearly wins for me.

Why!
MG turns the water dirty, whilst keeping the wash mitt and microfibre clean. This is one thing ONR is rubbish at and a big negative for me.
Its also doesn't appear to affect my C2v3 performance.

I'm converted from ONR to MEAN GREEN, well done Wolf's.

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> For sheer versatility, I'd stick with the original ONR. The ONR + wax and the
> #931 are good, but need an extra buffing wipe. Considering that avoiding that
> extra wipe makes ONR W+S a very safe cleaner, I have serious misgivings over
> the ONR +Wax being as safe. There are more times when the wax addition just
> ...


Strong words here..."I, for one, won't be writing-off the original in favour of some new *pretenders*..."

are you referring to Mean Green and if so, have you tried it??

Richard


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Richard,


fethead said:


> Strong words here..."I, for one, won't be writing-off the original in favour of some new *pretenders*..."
> 
> are you referring to Mean Green and if so, have you tried it??
> 
> Richard


If you read my entire post, you'll clearly see which products I was talking 
about. ONR has now been around for a year or three and it still takes some 
beating! How long ago did it win the DW Product of the Year award? I get the
feeling that the ONR crown is still quite envied. Even Bilt-Hamber had a go.

As far as the water not turning dirty is concerned, I've always seen that as a 
huge positive because it means that any ONR that's left to evaporate on the 
paint also dries clean and clear. It also means that you see where the dirt 
goes to in the bucket. Just recently there's been some muddy rain that turned
the wash mixture into a milky texture and it was the very devil to wipe off.

I would imagine that the M+G would be great if you have a nano-protected
surface, where ONR of either variety would probably perform poorly by 
comparison. I'm not sure that they are direct competitors. Horses for courses...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> If you read my entire post, you'll clearly see which products I was talking
> about. ONR has now been around for a year or three and it still takes some
> ...


No worries Steve. Just looking to see if you were referring to Mean Green. ONR and MG are the only rinseless wash's that I've tried and would suggest that you try it if you havent. Its a good product but you having moe experience in this area would have a better perspective.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

I have used ONR and DG Rinseless for a year now. I would anyday go with DG for better cleaning ability. I recently started using Ultima WW and Chemical Guys Hose Free Eco Wash just to get a perspective. Wolf's Mean Green and Dodo EDR are next on my list. Does Bilt Hamber also has a Rinseless wash?


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

fethead can i use MG as i would the ONR, i too have C2v3, my car dont get all that dirty and this would be ideal cleaning for me as per the you tube vids.
Cheers Ian


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> If you read my entire post, you'll clearly see which products I was talking
> about. ONR has now been around for a year or three and it still takes some
> ...


Bilt Hamber made a rinse less wash product after i put the idea to them of making a concentrated version of their auto QD,which could be diluted with water,at bucket wash ratios.They had no interest,and still don't as far as i'm aware,of trying to make a product to have a go at competing with ONR.


----------

